
Google Chrome May Be Pre-installed On New PCs - mattjung
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_chrome_may_be_pre-installed_on_new_pcs.php
======
axod
This would be fantastic if they are able to get the deals. On my small webapp
chrome has already overtaken safari and opera - perhaps in part to the chrome
"one tab doesn't crash the rest" system which is pretty handy for webapps.

------
biohacker42
Microsoft has been worried that Google will use it's massive cash reserves
against them for a while now.

It seems that has now happened, Google will pay manufacturers to include its
browser.

Will that pay off for Google though?

Perhaps in the long term, by improving the infrastructure of the web?

------
ejs
Good, there is nothing more annoying then having to mangle up HTML for IE,
something like this might accelerate the demise. Too bad they cant just
replace all the IE6 out there in one fell swoop.

